#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which are advantages of capitalism?

## Bhavya

Capitalism is a political and economic scheme in which a nation's business and trade are controlled by private or cooperate owners for profit instead of the government. I would like to know the benefit of capitalism. Can you guys tell me the advantage of capitalism?

----------

